# Home sale definitions



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Looking at homes for sale on the sahibinden.com website. See number of rooms listed as 3+1 or 2+1. Not sure what this means. In the US, a bedroom is a room someone sleeps in. Kitchen, bathroom and living rooms are not considered rooms.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 means the living room (called salon). Thus a 2+1 has 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

In Turkish housing adds the 3+1 means 3 rooms + a lounge. Kitchen and Bathroom is always included and not mentioned.
Karl


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

But often the lounge and kitchen are in the same room and not separate.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

They then call it "Amerikan Mutfak".
Alex, I saw a lot of your post's. How long have you been living in Turkey?
I have just completed 41 years here.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a house in Turkey but I am living in UAE right now.


----------

